# Ford 3930 Question...



## SnowHunter (Feb 7, 2012)

What we have is an old Ford 3930 4wd Tractor. Theres a dipstick under the left side of the seat (when sitting in said seat) and we CANNOT figure out what fluid chamber it runs to (its VERY low). Transfer case? Transmission? 

The issue is this is not a USA built or standard US Manufacture specs tractor, so we're having a tough time just looking at specs/schematics. Its not something we can just tear into either, as the tractor is used daily and cannot be down for more then 24 hours at a time. 

So, a shot in the dark, but I hope someone can help me out!


----------



## M80 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there any other dipsticks beside engine oil and this dipstick.  Alot of tractors have Hyd. fluid in trans., trans case, and rear-end.  If no other sight glass or rear diff. dip stick I would say they all flow one to another.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would take a large syringe with a length of clear tubing and insert down the dip stick hole and withdraw some fluid ... you should be able to determine the oil type from the sample....

You also could call your nearby Ford/New Holland dealer ... It should be the same as a NH 3930....

IF the fluid level is as low as stated... you'll have time to see about it sooner or later...

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/6/0/605-ford-new-holland-3930.html


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 7, 2012)

The fluid is pinkish but with the history of the tractor, who knows whats what and what fluid is put where, unfortunately.

DH was thinkin transfer case or somethin.. 

Briar.. yes.. it needs to be dealt with, at the level its at. I'm gonna check the one plug we found and see if I can get a gander at the fluid color so I can at least add something. We've got all sorts of buckets and bottles of stuff here.. surely something will work.


----------



## 23wilkerson (Feb 8, 2012)

I work at a new holland dealership.that is for the hydraulic oil.the 3930s were bad about the brake shaft boots leaking,and that would cause the hyd oil to be low.any 134, 303 tractor hyd oil will work.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Well we finally found the fill for the hydraulic fluid reservoir. Now the only fluid we aint got? Hydraulic fluid  It'll sit for one more day, then we'll get some fluid and fill it up. The cows are just gonna have to deal  

Thanks Wilk... I mentioned it to DH and he went DUH!


----------

